# Remington 870 lock up. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anybody have problems with an 870 locking up after you shoot. The bolt release pin is coming releasing, but the gun still does not cycle sometimes. I've cleaned it, lubed it, taken it apart and put it back together, but it still does it about once in every 20 shots. :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Are you shooting reloads by chance?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope, just Winchester Super X ammo for pheasants.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

It never does it with light dove loads, just the pheasant loads, regardless of the brand.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

One time with my gun inside the barrel where the shell base fits when the pump is closed I had some rust that I hadn't seen before which was causing the shell to stick after it was fired. I took a brush and put it on a cordless drill with some oil and removed the rust. I have never had it do it since then.

How old is the gun??

I had a buddy that would do that when it was new. Once it was broke in it was fine.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'll look at that.

As for the age of the gun, I have had it for 4 years and it was used before I got it. It is the only shotgun I use, so it is well broke in.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it locking up as you cycle the next shell in, as it moves up toward the chamber, if so, remingtons have had a problem with a small tab bending in with time on the trigger assembly which will catch the brass of certain shells, which seem to have a larger diameter than others.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

No, it locks up right after I pull the trigger and it won't open up. I talked to a friend who uses an 870 Wingmaster (mine is an Express) and he said his did the same thing sometimes. The little pin on the side of the bolt that releases when you fire is releasing right though, so it isn't that, either.  
I don't know what's going on.


----------



## jasondouglas01 (Feb 8, 2007)

The lock up you described has plagued me as well. I have talked to several gun range owners about it. Their explanation is that in some shells cheaper "brass" is used. This cheaper material expands and sticks to the chamber. My 870 only does this with Winchester shells. If I use Remington shells, no problem with over 300. There are 2 fixes for this. 
1. Use a different shell manufacturer. and 2. Hone your chamber. Kits can be bought to do this yourself or a gunsmith can easily do it for you. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, thanks!!! I have been using Winchester ammo, but it also did it with Fiochi ammo too. I will be going goose hunting in a few days and will be using Estate ammo, we'll see if it works better!!!! :beer:

:sniper:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Usual fix is some fine steel wool on a section of cleaning rod and an electric drill. I think your chamber just needs a good polishing. Mine did.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Check your ammo to see if the heads on the shells are steel or brass!! If they are steel they are a bugger to extract out of most pump guns. See if your dove loads that work fine are brass, if so then it's your ammo, stay with ammo that has brass heads!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think i got the answer.. i got a new one ( used )
same problem. its in the magazine tube

when the last shot cycles, the spring pushes forward to hard causeing the push rod in the magazne to go forward to far, and it locks.... my solution i cut 3 coils off my spring and vamoosh. it worked better


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Usually it is one of two problems.
A dirty chamber(rust,general gunk) and a build up of plastic from the wad at the front of the chamber because the chamber is rough.
A real good honing will usually eliminate the problem.


----------

